# I am NOT the chosen one, but I did stay at a Holiday Express Inn last night.



## MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE (Aug 8, 2010)

Greeting Warriors, esteemed Grand Masters, glorious Guros, sensational Sensei...lowly students. 

I am here for ANSWERS! The question doesn't matter.  I wish to snatch the pebble form the master before he can close his hand. To hear the grasshopper at my feet.  I seek the path to enlightenment, understanding, fulfillment, rejuvenation and the joy of a full bodied cigar for under $6.

Since you asked, I would say I am a cross between Pee-Wee Herman, Deadpool, Chuck Norris's emotionally suspect cousin, and that guy on the TV show Nightcourt; the one that does magic tricks and dresses like he's from the 40's?  Yeah, not him.

I want to take this opportunity to put the rumor to rest that I was born in a manger in Bethlehem.  Actually, I was born in the Bronx.  Many, many, many people would agree that my greatest strength is my humility.  I would confess that my greatest weakness other than kryptonite, is that sometimes I can be a little bit too...awesome. 

In conclusion, I am here to learn and share in the fellowship of budo. I hope that you allow me to tap into that wellspring of precious insight that can only be acquired by learned experience and righteous maturity.   While we're here I hope we can share some laughs along the way and If were not careful we just might learn something.  

Yours in Gallagher_,             _
MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone naming themselves after the best MST3K sendup ever is OK in my book  


Welcome!!!


----------



## Athelus (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE (Aug 9, 2010)

Carol said:


> Anyone naming themselves after the best MST3K sendup ever is OK in my book
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!



Yes, even The Master would approve!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2010)

Carol said:


> Anyone naming themselves after the best MST3K sendup ever is OK in my book
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!


 

Agreed

Welcome


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Quite the introduction, I'd say that it would only be complete with smoke, flashing lights and a soundtrack!    Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 9, 2010)

welcome!  Kudos to the MST3K reference.  Don't often get those anytmore (more's the shame).


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hah, he's interesting =]


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## David43515 (Aug 20, 2010)

You`re kinda special, aren`t you? Well what the heck. Sounds fun. Welcome! Pull up a chair, pour yourself a refreshing adult beverage, and enjoy the show.

I just had to read this thread because because I* am* the chosen one......at least on most websites I go by "ChosenFrozen".


----------

